# I calciatori e il test di cultura. Le Iene. Video.



## admin (15 Aprile 2016)

Le Iene, trasmissione in onda sulle reti Mediaset, ha sottoposto alcuni calciatori e allenatori di Serie A al test di cultura generale. 

Tra gli "interrogati", Montella, Chiellini e il maleducatissimo Dybala.

VIDEO QUI -) free-prd2.cdn.mediaset.net/mp4/2016/04/1541678dfeda2f-07_0.mp4


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2016)

Dybala dopo questo video mi è scaduto tantissimo. Vola basso, somaro. Montella mi ha fatto crepare ahahaha


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dybala dopo questo video mi è scaduto tantissimo. Vola basso, somaro. Montella mi ha fatto crepare ahahaha



Perchè mr. 100 mln...

Chiellini si dimostra simpatico invece, secondo me quando fa male non lo fa mai apposta.


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2016)

Del Neri mi ha fatto piegare! Giulieo e Rometta!


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè mr. 100 mln...
> 
> Chiellini si dimostra simpatico invece, secondo me quando fa male non lo fa mai apposta.


Però Pogba ce l'ha già l'aria da strafottente, Dybala mi sembrava un ragazzo più pacifico..
Sì, Chiellini fuori dal campo l'ho sempre ritenuto simpatico.


----------



## Hammer (15 Aprile 2016)

Dybala e Pogba in perfetto stile Juve, Chiellini più simpatico fuori dal campo che dentro 

Montella e De Silvestri mi hanno ribaltato, Del Neri epico quando si incastra su Romeo e Giulietta


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2016)

Grande Paulo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Ma la contro-domanda di Pogba sulla capita della Francia? Che voleva dimostrare?


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la contro-domanda di Pogba sulla capita della Francia? Che voleva dimostrare?



Era l'unica che sapeva.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la contro-domanda di Pogba sulla capita della Francia? Che voleva dimostrare?



oltretutto il ragazzino gli risposto correttamente.....
Montella un grande....


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> oltretutto il ragazzino gli risposto correttamente.....
> Montella un grande....



Anche Reina.


A me questi atteggiamenti fanno proprio ribrezzo. Molto più dell'ignoranza in sè.


----------



## Serginho (18 Aprile 2016)

Dybala e' il chiaro esempio di un cafone arricchito


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2016)

Dybala pietoso. Rispondere cosi ad un bambino è proprio da stupidi dentro. Pogba direi normale, non ha fatto nulla di che. 

Montella simpaticissimo. Anche Chiellini è stato bravo e simpatico, non l'avrei mai detto. Pazzini, De Silvestri e Reina simpatici.

P.S: Sto guardando anche le altre interviste ai calciatori. De Rossi le ha beccate tutte le domande tranne una. Mitico!


----------

